# Fitted Uk 2018



## GrantB5

My photos from Fitted UK 2018.





























































































































http://www.wearecerti.uk <<<< Check the website.


----------



## Soul boy 68

A stunning display although I'm not a huge fan of cars that are slammed to the ground. I bet you had a great day.


----------



## GrantB5

Soul boy 68 said:


> A stunning display although I'm not a huge fan of cars that are slammed to the ground. I bet you had a great day.


That was the fifth year I had been to the event to be fair, it's run by a few friends of mine. I enjoy it, the cars are probably a bit to pristine for me and my lifestyle, but for my photos I love it.


----------



## RandomlySet

GrantB5 said:


>


Is this the same one that was at Waxstock last year?


----------



## Derekh929

Soul boy 68 said:


> A stunning display although I'm not a huge fan of cars that are slammed to the ground. I bet you had a great day.


+1 on that form but loving the colours and the picutres of the cars and the tremendous work that has gone into some of those cars, thanks for posting up the pics:thumb:


----------



## percymon

I bet the rear tyres don't do many miles !


----------



## GrantB5

percymon said:


> I bet the rear tyres don't do many miles !


The car doesn't do many miles the 2jz engine that is in there has had some issues and is having some work done. The car has had an unreal amount of work done to it!


----------



## Cookeh

Seems odd putting a 2JZ in a car thats sole purpose is to sit. Ah well, will never understand this type of modding (though can certainly appreciate it). 

Your photos are phenomenal though, your composition is great. Are you a pro or is it just a hobby?


----------



## GrantB5

Cookeh said:


> Seems odd putting a 2JZ in a car thats sole purpose is to sit. Ah well, will never understand this type of modding (though can certainly appreciate it).
> 
> Your photos are phenomenal though, your composition is great. Are you a pro or is it just a hobby?


Oh it does some miles when it works haha, it's not a daily though by a long shot.

Erm the car stuff is a hobby although I have had a few bits of paid work in the past. I have done a couple of weddings to and just started a new job as a photographer / videographer.

But I wouldn't class myself as a professional just yet, I don't dedicate enough time to it ironically.


----------

